# [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> FRED JEANETTE MERTENS wrote:
> > I do not know if anyone who served in the us navy before 1980 and was an aviation electrician is
> > on the list :maybe the ATC on the list can confirm ?!! what they told me that they did was empty the acid out clean / flush the inside and refill with new acid , recharge and walla they had a like new battery . so what he is saying is not far from what the ae's told me back in the 70s . and if you think about it if you remove the contaminate . the lead is still there and if the separators are ok then this is feasible . ( ae stands for aviation electricians mate )
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You would have to remove the sulfate crystals somehow for really tired
batteries.

> Stephen Paschke 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Christopher Robison
Sent: Friday, August 10, 2007 1:31 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.



> FRED JEANETTE MERTENS wrote:
> > I do not know if anyone who served in the us navy before 1980 and was
> an aviation electrician is
> > on the list :maybe the ATC on the list can confirm ?!! what they told
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

that is why they flushed them !!!!
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Paschke, Stephen<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Friday, August 10, 2007 2:55 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.


You would have to remove the sulfate crystals somehow for really tired
batteries.

> Stephen Paschke 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Christopher Robison
Sent: Friday, August 10, 2007 1:31 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.



> FRED JEANETTE MERTENS wrote:
> > I do not know if anyone who served in the us navy before 1980 and was
> an aviation electrician is
> > on the list :maybe the ATC on the list can confirm ?!! what they told
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When I was working in a battery shop many many years ago, this was common 
maintenance on large single cell batteries, which are call jars, not cells. 
These were clear jars, where we can slide out the grids.

First you must record what the specific gravity of the electrolyte was in 
this jar. You than pull out the grids and submersed them into a large glass 
container of distill water, so the plates do not sulfate.

This cleaning container that held distill water had a slight virabration to 
shake all the loose plate particles of the grids. It was normal for 
batteries that were use for stand by power, was to shake them once in a 
while.

The jars are then clean out, sometimes new porous plastic grid seperators 
were slide in which overlap the existing one and than push in the new one 
while the old one comes out. You keep doing this until a short is remove 
from the cell.

We then install the grids back into the jar, and replace the H2SO4 with the 
exact same specific gravity acid you remove.

This type of battery which uses jars, can still be bought today. Some of 
them are design for electric vehicle use. Exide makes these units that get 
up to 4000 AH. These units are call Exide Tudor Batteries.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Paschke, Stephen" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 10, 2007 1:55 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.


> You would have to remove the sulfate crystals somehow for really tired
> batteries.
>
> > Stephen Paschke
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Christopher Robison
> Sent: Friday, August 10, 2007 1:31 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.
>
>


> FRED JEANETTE MERTENS wrote:
> > > I do not know if anyone who served in the us navy before 1980 and was
> > an aviation electrician is
> > > on the list :maybe the ATC on the list can confirm ?!! what they told
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would think you would want to charge them hard first to break as much of the sulphate lose from the plates. Then flush them and refill with electrolyte. If you drain them when they are dead all you are dumping out basically is water, and the sulphate sticks to the plates. But as has been said several times on this list there is probably a lot of active material that will come out when doing this. I'm not sure it would add a whole lot more life back to the battery.

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.

----- Original Message -----
From: FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, August 10, 2007 12:07 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> that is why they flushed them !!!!
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: Paschke, Stephen<mailto:[email protected]> 
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<mailto:[email protected]> 
> Sent: Friday, August 10, 2007 2:55 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.
> 
> 
> You would have to remove the sulfate crystals somehow for really 
> tired batteries.
> 
> > Stephen Paschke 
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Are there any conditions in which lead-acid
> batteries can be revived just by flushing and replacing the acid?

Depreciated batteries have lower capacity because some of the active 
material from the grids is gone. When the battery is charged, the 
electrolyte doesn't rise to the full previous specific gravity. The low SG 
is the symptom, not the disease.

Replacing the electrolyte often restores some of the apparent capacity. 
However, the active material can't be replaced, so the grids now are 
overdischarged on each cycle. This accelerates the battery's depreciation. 
Thus, the "revival" doesn't last very long.

Bottom line is that you can't really replace lost capacity. It's gone for 
good. There are no magic revival methods for worn-out batteries, other than 
lifting the cell caps and shoving new batteries under them.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EV List Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
Want to unsubscribe, stop the EV list mail while you're on vacation,
or switch to digest mode? See how: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not reach me. 
To send a private message, please obtain my email address from
the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've read that the "Nanopulser" (easily found via Google) is a device that supposedly shakes off the sulfates (or much of them) on cells that aren't otherwise damaged, and revives the battery of much of it's capacity.

Anyone in the group had any experience with it or have heard much about it anecdotally?

Scott


____________________________________________________________________________________
Park yourself in front of a world of choices in alternative vehicles. Visit the Yahoo! Auto Green Center.
http://autos.yahoo.com/green_center/ 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nor can it repair damaged separators or grid.

It seems that it would be difficult to attain the proper specific 
gravity. The cells are probably out of balance when you dumped it. You 
add "fresh" electrolyte and it's not going to be the right specific 
gravity to match the plate's state, nor will any amount of charging or 
whatnot restore the proper SG. If you charge it fully and then remove 
some acid and replace with distilled water, you could lower it to where 
it's supposed to be. Don't see any way to raise it if it's not high 
enough but I think fresh electrolyte's probably as high as you want to go.

Danny



> David Roden wrote:
> 
> >>Are there any conditions in which lead-acid
> >>batteries can be revived just by flushing and replacing the acid?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

do you think they are use sonic cleaners ?
----- Original Message ----- 
From: S Collins<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Friday, August 10, 2007 9:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.


I've read that the "Nanopulser" (easily found via Google) is a device that supposedly shakes off the sulfates (or much of them) on cells that aren't otherwise damaged, and revives the battery of much of it's capacity.

Anyone in the group had any experience with it or have heard much about it anecdotally?

Scott


____________________________________________________________________________________
Park yourself in front of a world of choices in alternative vehicles. Visit the Yahoo! Auto Green Center.
http://autos.yahoo.com/green_center/<http://autos.yahoo.com/green_center/> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I've read that the "Nanopulser" (easily found via Google) is a device
> that supposedly shakes off the sulfates (or much of them) on cells
> that aren't otherwise damaged, and revives the battery of much of
> it's capacity.
> 
> Anyone in the group had any experience with it or have heard much
> about it anecdotally?

I am *very* skeptical of all of the magic miracle battery rejevator
schemes. I've tested a bunch of them, and none of them produce any more
benefit than simple cleaning, watering, and properly charge/discharge
cycling the battery alone won't accomplish.

-- 
Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget the perfect offering
There is a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I met a old geezer a old guy at a caf=E9 that it was his job to shake stand=
by =

power batteries. If you let batteries set only on float charge or =

maintainers, the heavy acid will go to the bottom of the cell and the weake=
r =

solution goes to the top.

He said, driving over the rough roads we have here, will do the job in a EV=
. =

Here they press in color rocks into the asphalt which gives you a rumble =

type of ride.

They also had cadmium electrolyte lead acid batteries made by Exide that th=
e =

electrolyte color was a purple color you can see through the clear cells. H=
e =

said, these type of batteries has a 12 year warranty on them and many of =

them went over that with out any internal maintenance.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- =

From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 11, 2007 11:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] You Tube Battery revival guy.


> > I've read that the "Nanopulser" (easily found via Google) is a device
> > that supposedly shakes off the sulfates (or much of them) on cells
> > that aren't otherwise damaged, and revives the battery of much of
> > it's capacity.
> >
> > Anyone in the group had any experience with it or have heard much
> > about it anecdotally?
>
> I am *very* skeptical of all of the magic miracle battery rejevator
> schemes. I've tested a bunch of them, and none of them produce any more
> benefit than simple cleaning, watering, and properly charge/discharge
> cycling the battery alone won't accomplish.
>
> -- =

> Ring the bells that still can ring
> Forget the perfect offering
> There is a crack in everything
> That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
> --
> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Please remember that it is popular for the tubular lead acid and some
other standby batteries to have a special deep well below the plates and
extra plate material and are often rated for 15 to 25 years of service
(at a trade off of about 1/2 the wh/kg. )

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

